# Smiling and being sad at the same time...



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Smiling and being sad at the same time

Many of the people I know have no clue about the music I love and why I love it so much. At times I do 'smile but be sad at the same time' when say my mother in law asks me to turn the 'noise' down as I listen to a Bach cantata. My wife gets a headache listening to good old Beethoven, sigh..

I was listening to Penderecki's 'Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima' yesterday. 
I felt the need to cry.

Mozart lightened my day with his 9th piano sonata, Beethoven's Hammerklavier adagio gave me hope.

Bach's 4th cello suite calmed me down, whilst Chopin's piano concertos gave me impetus to live.

I drove my wife and kids to the airport at 3am today for a trip abroad. Schubert's lively 4th and 5th symphonies glistened the journey as my 4yr old child and I sang the opening melodies.
Regrettably, I could not go with them for work reasons.

During my drive back, alone on the motorway, Schoenberg's Moses und Aaron provided me with colour and mesmerising contrasts between melody and fantasy (Aaron) and harsh reality (Moses).

I am now listening to Haydn's symphonies and feel his humour lighten my day.
What next will guide me through my day today, tomorrow and the next?

It is sad for me to know that even my close relatives cannot experience what I can, except for my children. They are getting the vibe of what goes on in between those notes.

I smile because there is hope...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome to the club. In in the same manner as you describe:  

But unfortunately TC is made up of a bunch of individualists too, so we're all in our little worlds, and commiserate about being in isolation, but we don't always find friendship we're looking for here. We're not all the same, and we're in isolation for different reasons that don't always lead to friendships. But perhaps you'll find a bit of consolation with a few friends.


----------

